# Lower-iron energy bars?



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been using Power Bars for a long time but my wife informs me (and I've read, too) that too much iron is not good for men. PBs have 25% of daily iron. Any other bars that taste good but don't have that much in them? Thanks!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

if nobody has good options, you could think about making your own and freezing them. i have heard the same thing about iron.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

ve you been diagnosed with hemochromatosis or other similar states of hyperabsorption? If not, I think your risk is pretty low for accumulating excess Fe+ in the liver or other tissues. It is my understanding that the risks of excessive Fe+ intake are in supplemenation along with a diagnosis of hemochromatosis. 

As Bill in Houston notes, making your own is the best way to allay your fears. I always wanted to use the word allay. 

Crockpot


----------

